# A couple of pic of our Ginny dog - we have no idea what cross she is.



## ginnysmum (Feb 1, 2013)

Meet Ginny our rescue pup. We have no idea what she breeds she could have in her but she is very cute.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lab x greyhound?
Or golden retriever x greyhound?


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ahh she's so cute! 

I can see golden retriever and collie.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:001_tt1:
She's lovely 
In the 2nd pic I Def see some Golden Retriever.... no idea what else! xx


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

shes gorgeous.
michelle x


----------

